# R15-100 not able to download new software



## graygmc (Jun 30, 2008)

My R15-100 prompted for a software upgrade this morning. After I accepted it hasn't been able to download the new software. It is stuck on 0%. I have reset it about 5 times already and still no download. Is there anything else I can do besides do a hard reset and have all me recorded shows deleted. I am really getting tired of these DVRs lately.


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

graygmc said:


> My R15-100 prompted for a software upgrade this morning. After I accepted it hasn't been able to download the new software. It is stuck on 0%. I have reset it about 5 times already and still no download. Is there anything else I can do besides do a hard reset and have all me recorded shows deleted. I am really getting tired of these DVRs lately.


I experimented the same problem on my R15-100
The message is : 
Downloading software, please wait. Please do not interrupt power during this process. 
The progress bar does not move and it stays at 0%. After a while, a new bleu screen says : Unable to download software. You can try to use the red reset button. I have tried too with no success.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

graygmc said:


> My R15-100 prompted for a software upgrade this morning. After I accepted it hasn't been able to download the new software. It is stuck on 0%. I have reset it about 5 times already and still no download. Is there anything else I can do besides do a hard reset and have all me recorded shows deleted. I am really getting tired of these DVRs lately.


Several people have reported this also...


----------



## graygmc (Jun 30, 2008)

Did this new software just come out today?


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I talked with support and they are working the problem.


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

Support said "engineers" are working on the issue.

Of course this is after my wife decided to accept the update that was flashed on the screen.

Thanks DTV!


----------



## graygmc (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea I was watching a movie this morning and it asked me about 4 times if I want to download. After I was done with the movie I finally accepted. I guess next time I will check the boards before trying to download new software. This sucks.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

onthecake said:


> Support said "engineers" are working on the issue.
> 
> Of course this is after my wife decided to accept the update that was flashed on the screen.
> 
> Thanks DTV!


I doubt that the problems are intentional.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a friend who had the same problem, he contacted DIRECTV and it seems to be a wide-spread issue. 

He was told that the best thing you can do is leave it alone and let it time out. Once it times out it will return to normal programming.


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I doubt that the problems are intentional.


Yeah.. I get that.. Still doesn't make it any less frustrating that the update they are actively pushing screws up and disables the entire receiver.

Dont forget. They flashed this update on the screen at least a couple times in an hour. Thats not very "under the radar".. Thats hitting you over the head with a 2x4 telling you to do an update.

It would not be a big deal for us except they picked the one day my wife had to stay home with a sick child and this is the receiver in main room she plays in....

IE.. Wife not happy with DTV right now.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

There was probably a "flag" accidentally placed in the data stream telling the DVRs to update, but when they look for the update, it is not there. Real updates are usually sent at 3AM or thereabouts

I'm not home to check my R15-100, but hopefully this will be resolved before anyone tries to use it.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

Draconis said:


> I have a friend who had the same problem, he contacted DIRECTV and it seems to be a wide-spread issue.
> 
> He was told that the best thing you can do is leave it alone and let it time out. Once it times out it will return to normal programming.


This is not correct - the system just go to a screen saying it failed and then retries. You can't use the system.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've received word... do not do anything, the issue is expected to be resolved within the hour.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Freezes when I hit the reset button. Satellite information stuck at at 45%. Says 0-0 on channel number. hit exit a few times back with a picture. DirecTV hasn't sent a new dark reciever either.


----------

